# Suggest tankmates for clown loaches



## sciencefiction (21 Oct 2016)

Hey all,

Please suggest tank mates for my 7 four year old clown loaches plus 1 baby clown.
I am not a person that buys fish often and I have kept mostly the same fish for years. I tend to own long lived species and don't mind it that way...I hate fish dying on me 

Now I want a bunch of interesting, non-aggressive tank mates for my clown loaches that are not too timid.

So far I am interested in Denison barbs/Rose line sharks, Rainbow fish of all species, big and small varieties and..... that's about it....I am not sure what else is out there. We have good enough shops here, I can get them to order what I want once I am sure I'll buy it....

I was also looking into a peacock eel as just an interesting addition.  Has anyone kept those eels? It looks like an fascinating fish to own....There are also other small enough eel varieties that are not aggressive and could be suitable...Any opinions welcome...

Other tank mates I currently have but are not in the tank yet are kuhli loaches, corydoras and shrimp. I would not worry about the shrimp being eaten....They somehow always survive as long as there are plants and hiding spaces....Plus they are organic food for my fishes if they can manage catch them 


The tank is 700l but can hold 900l if I fill it up. It's low tech, round tropical pond, lol 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## dean (28 Oct 2016)

Any pics ?
Are you looking to stay to a biotope ? Indonesian fish ?

You prefer small med or large fish ?

Do you like man made variants or only wild types ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Oct 2016)

Hey Dean, its just a tropical pond, nothing special really and not a biotope. Its the home of my clown loaches and I wanted tank mates for them.  Here's a pic:
I prefer fish small to mid size and non-aggressive. I prefer natural species and not man made.


----------



## mort (28 Oct 2016)

If it were me I'd probably have some pearl/lace gourami. Lovely and peaceful, hang near the top so don't worry the loaches and they make interesting bubble nests when breeding.
I'd also maybe fo for some cherry barbs. The males are stunners and would really look good from above as would red rainbowfish.


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Oct 2016)

wow nice pond! Can we get more pics? 

I'd always vote tiger barbs with clown loaches, they form an epic shoal together; but they are small and can be nippy unless they are kept in a large shoal of 15+ i've found


----------



## sciencefiction (28 Oct 2016)

@mort

Hey mort, the gourami won't like the flow. There's a bit of it in the tank although the centre of the pond is quieter.

@Aqua360

Thanks. There isn't much more to show of it. That's basically it. Its a round MPDE UV resistant heavy duty pond and all it is right now is shown on the picture. I am just going to plant a bit more in time, mostly above water.

I know the tiger barbs do well with loaches but I don't like mean fish. I may add my corydoras and kuhli loaches to the tank in time and fin nippers are out of the question. I am not sure if in a school of 15 or so, they'll act better. Perhaps someone has experience but I just don't want to end up with 15 nippers without anywhere to rehome them to.


----------

